# Rally Obed brags from both boys!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Sunday the boys and I played in some AKC rally and had a great day! Lars banged out his 2nd RAE leg with a 97 (1st place) in Excellent and a 99 (2nd place) in Advanced:











One of my friends on FB said there isn't a rally ring big enough for Lars. No there isn't for him, his drive, and his ego. LOL

Then Ocean earned his RN at 17 months with a 98 and first place (all three legs were first places...98 and a 99)






He is such a different dude than Lars...the drive is there, it's just starting to wake up.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking Great! Congratulations! What a nice set of dogs! I love to watch rally when it's being done well!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thank you! I have to laugh...Lars so doesn't take rally seriously. RAWR!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it's astonishing that so few people respond to these happy threads! I find it hard to bring myself to post anything because I can't take the silence! 

Silly dogs rock! You're doing great! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Good god, he was drilling his stare into you....that is the type of connection they were talking about in my obedience class.....amazing.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

trainingjunkie said:


> I think it's astonishing that so few people respond to these happy threads! I find it hard to bring myself to post anything because I can't take the silence!
> 
> Silly dogs rock! You're doing great! Thank you for sharing!


I find it astonishing too no one ever posts to brag threads either. I actually stopped posting stuff too because no one said anything...I thought no one cared honestly which is weird for a sports/show forum. Granted I'm not on here all the time and I'll miss other threads...but I'll be the first one to say "awesome job" on a job well done. 

SDRR, I can't take credit for Lars' attention...he was born with that software package installed. ROFL People ask me all the time how did I teach that...and I have no answer because I didn't. I was blessed with it. In regular obedience, it's even more focused...in rally he'll break attention to make sure he isn't going to heel over something (because I've had him heel into jumps, signs, people, etc.) because he's not looking where he's going. LOL


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am going to my first Rally class tonight. I have watched dogs like yours and it made me really interested in Rally. They certainly do well at it. I have done formal Obedience (CKC) in the past but Rally looks like a lot more fun. I am taking Lucy, my Shih Tzu x Maltese as she has had some Obedience classes but I am really looking forward to doing it with my Dobe pup when she is a little older, she is just five months old in a week.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Rally is a lot of fun and it does have a lot of obedience exercises from formal obedience in it. When you start getting into Rally Excellent...some Utility like stuff will show up. I started teaching my guys rally novice signs when they are about 6 months old. There's not much in RN that a baby dog with some classes behind them can't do. 

I will say sometimes rally will sort of mess with formal heeling...at least it did with Lars and me. I use my head, shoulders, and my eyes a lot to handle Lars in obedience heeling. Because I was always looking all over the place for signs and stuff...he ignored all of the important subtle cues people used in heeling. Footwork means nothing to him because he is so focused on my face. So, I had to do some back tracking when I started on our obedience journey and teach him to pay attention to my eyes and head placement. I've also discovered that Lars gets frustrated with the herky jerky heeling "patterns" of rally as opposed to just heeling out in obedience. He's a man of forward movement...anything that is a turn to the left and halts are irritating. I have a feeling that's what the RAWRS were from in Rally Advanced...he doesn't do that while heeling in formal obedience. He's a fascinating guy...and he has taught me so much.


----------

